# Changing engine oil on HS-828 with tracks....but without a mess?



## magnus (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, I have an HS-828 with tracks. Great machine, other than it being a PIA to change oil. Reason is the drain plug is on L side of engine, but very low .....just above the track. I've tried making a cardboard "funnel" but it always seems to end up leaking onto the tracks and then is a mess from there. Wondering if anyone else is more creative than me and has a technique to keep this simple?? Thanks.


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

buy a drainzit oil tube


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I've used from an old license plate to a 6" nipple I found at a plumbing store.
Hunter is referring to this item. (good gravity siphon action) see:
Amazon.com: Drainzit Oil Drain Hose, 3/8" Port Oil Drain #STAN1438: Everything Else


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Mr Fixit said:


> I've used from an old license plate to a 6" nipple I found at a plumbing store.
> Hunter is referring to this item. (good gravity siphon action) see:
> Amazon.com: Drainzit Oil Drain Hose, 3/8" Port Oil Drain #STAN1438: Everything Else


Before ordering, make sure to get the right one for a Honda. The one linked to has the standard threads, not metric.


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

My go to trick for oil changes is....tin foil! Shape it how you want to, provides a perfect fit, no leaks and rolls up into a ball when you're done so no mess.


----------



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

I cut the ends off of a water bottle or other plastic bottle, put one end under the drain hole and the other into a bucket.


----------



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

ToroGuy said:


> My go to trick for oil changes is....tin foil! Shape it how you want to, provides a perfect fit, no leaks and rolls up into a ball when you're done so no mess.


Brilliant!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

There are also these to consider:

FUMOTO ENGINEERING


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought about the Fumoto one, but it looks like they don't make them small enough for the Predators. I think those are 10mm.


----------



## magnus (Feb 5, 2014)

Good stuff guys.....thanks!!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shryp said:


> I thought about the Fumoto one, but it looks like they don't make them small enough for the Predators. I think those are 10mm.


Same Drainzit as the Honda's takes bolts right on the Predator


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> Same Drainzit as the Honda's takes bolts right on the Predator


Thanks for that. I am considering getting one. I just thought the Futomo would look cleaner on there and I could add the hose only when draining.


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

I went with one of these for my 828 track
Its on the newer 928 and has been on the 1132 for a while


----------



## magnus (Feb 5, 2014)

Is that the Fumoto? 
I don't think any style with a permanent hose would work on the 828 since the drain port is just above the track......so no idea how/where you'd store the hose.




chrisoppie said:


> I went with one of these for my 828 track
> Its on the newer 928 and has been on the 1132 for a while
> View attachment 11537


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

How I solved my problem.


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

Used my new drainzit for the fist time Saturday. No mess draining! Had a bracket laying around so I mounted the hose up out of the way.Got the impeller-mod done last week so this 'heap' oughta be ready.


----------



## Chadly1980 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have the hose and have attached two pics to show how it works on my machine (1132). I used a zip tie that helps to hold it up and never have had an issue.

I also have the Fumoto valve on my 2011 F-150 Ecoboost truck. It makes oil changes a breeze and will be putting on my my wife's Camry when the last "free" service is done by the dealer at 20,000 miles. I didn't put the safety clip on my truck and have had no issues whatsoever. It's great as I attached a hose to it, lay it in the pan, turn the valve to "on" and that's it...no mess or hot oil on my hands. I can literally drive it 100 miles and crawl under and start the draining process without fear of getting burned.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

I have one of these for doing oil changes on all the small engines that I work on.

Briggs & Stratton 5431K Oil Extractor Pump, 4-Liter

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B009POZ9YY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I changed the hose, but over all I am very happy with it.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

chrisoppie said:


> I went with one of these for my 828 track
> Its on the newer 928 and has been on the 1132 for a while
> View attachment 11537




Yeah, my 1132 came with one of those small extensions. 
I first tried using a cut milk jug on that and it was mediocre, then I was looking through my shelf for a wax for the paint before snow started flying and found and empty bottle of Nu-Finish. So I just cut the bottom out and the side section and bit, slipped the neck over the short extension from the drain, and let it flow. Works great. Was free, and no hose to carry outside with the machine with possibility of snagging. 










I do really like how that Fumoto looks and how the hose is a quick disconnect though.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

andrewspearns said:


> I cut the ends off of a water bottle or other plastic bottle, put one end under the drain hole and the other into a bucket.



This is the best way to go.....what I do is cut a piece of rain gutters, then place that under the drain plug.....let oil run into a drain pan.

PS: You have to cut the rain gutter to about 1" high to fit under the drain plug.


----------

